# Nottingham riders?



## urban (23 Feb 2009)

Is there any nottingham riders here ? shout up!!


----------



## e-rider (24 Feb 2009)

used to be but now moved to norfolk - there are more riders in nottingham than most of the UK put together from my experience - great place to meet cyclists of all kinds


----------



## Joe24 (24 Feb 2009)

Im in Nottingham, but i dont do mountainbike, i just do road.


----------



## 02GF74 (2 Mar 2009)

search for NATS Nottinghamshere All Terrain Something


----------



## PoiSon (3 May 2009)

I would be if I hadn't just had my bike stolen! (From Stapleford//Toton if you know that area) 2nd one in 7 months. People must like my taste in bikes =P Still waiting on the insurance money that I get in the form of a HALFORDS voucher of all things!


----------



## Breedon (4 May 2009)

Im from notts well long eaton anyway, got a MTB and soon road bike bike.


----------



## BMR (11 May 2009)

Hi I am from Nottm, Getting a bit long in the tooth 52, Overweight, only got back on a bike last year after a 30 year break, did the BHF 36 mile charity mountain bike ride November 2008. I am a slow rider and ride canal tow paths. Just started going out to Blidworth and Sansom woods, trying to get up hills without pushing. Live near junction 28 of the M1 and work at Langley Mill.


----------



## 2Loose (11 May 2009)

I'm in Mapperley, get my Escape M zero this week on cyclescheme from work. 38 and commuting mainly. Always been a road rider in the past but wanted a bike to go around Colwick park etc. Have heard some wider, knobblier tyres would give me more options in the future...always willing to learn 

Used to live in Cambridge so really doubt tundragumski's comment! LoL.


----------



## Joe24 (11 May 2009)

Theres a fewin nottingham now then.
2loose your not far from me, i live in Carlton just off Porchester road. I ride in Sherwood CC kit, sometimes a tux jersey and i always have my blue helmet on, im young(17) and ride a fixed. Ive got a blue Langdale fixed which is what im on most, a yellow shitter fixed that i ride in my normal clothes and a white fixed TT bike that you might see me on when im going to TTs.
So if any of you see me, give me a shout.
No mountain bike though, sorry


----------



## Breedon (12 May 2009)

Whats the langdale like, been in there shop once looking for pedals for my mtb, and how much did your fixed cost you? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Joe24 (12 May 2009)

Breedon said:


> Whats the langdale like, been in there shop once looking for pedals for my mtb, and how much did your fixed cost you? if you dont mind me asking.



My winter frame was £300 and something. I got a very good deal on it.
For MTB, it isnt very good, its pretty much just road bikes, and mid-high level ones at that, so it isnt a cheap shop, but Mick does have some cheap stuff in there.
I think that my fixed built up by the shop is something like £750.
Its a nice bike, handles well, rides smooth and i love it.
If you want MTB stuff, then go to TSW cycles in Woodborough, the guy in there is a MTB and does some good deals, and can get alot of stuff in. Dave has helped me out alot of times. He can also get the Giant Bowery things in aswell, and if your lucky maybe a factory second one.


----------

